# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > DIY - Faça Você Mesmo >  Foco leds DIY

## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Aqui fica o projecto do meu foco leds DIY. Parte integrante do COADAS+

Ao meu foco de leds DIY, falta apenas executar o chapéu. Será realizado em acrílico 4mm.
A aquisição de componentes arrastou-se no tempo.
Este projecto começou a ser assemblado em Novembro (os 1os ensaios de viabilidade)... com componentes adquiridos em Agosto/10, em Fevereiro/11... e apenas finalizado agora...
Usei o foco da Aqua Illumination como referência para a disposição dos leds. 
A dimensão do foco, foi baseado no foco de leds que me acompanha à 2 anos.

O foco é composto por:
16x leds XM-L T6 a 1000mA
8x leds Blue Royal a 700mA

Como protecção dos leds, estou a usar vidro de 4mm.
Optei por vidro, com receio que o acrilico ondulasse.

Este foco é considerado por mim, não como o produto final, mas um produto 'bancada de ensaio' para o que estou a elaborar e a apresentar em momento oportuno.
Para já, as 1as observações é que fica um tom amarelado, comparado com o meu foco de 120W. Penso que seja insuficente para substituir o meu actual foco, mas a forma como  foi construído, permite a sua extensão.
O dissipador não mostrou qualquer sinal de aquecimento ao fim de 11h de trabalho.


Seguem então os desenhos e fotos.


*Aqua Illumination*
AI Sol - Technical Specifications

*Desenho 2D*




*Desenhos 3D*














*Fotos*

Primeiros ensaios em Novembro/10...








Produto final...





















segue...

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

continua...









*XM-L e Royal Blue*



*XM-L*


Afinal nota-se bem a diferença e penso que vá de encontro ao que faz a Pacific Sun... 2 XM-L, 1 Blue, 1 Royal Blue... pois parece-me que com mais 8 azuis, o tom do foco ficava bom.


Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Está com muito bom aspecto, visto assim até parece fácil de se fazer... eheh  :Big Grin: 

Será que podes explicar melhor, o que é e para que servem os componentes que tens por cima da calha? Para além da ventoinha, claro. É que não percebo nada de LED's, mas fiquei curioso.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

O bin dos XM-L é 1C?

Eu vou fazer uma relação de 2:1:1, e espero e rezo para que não seja muito amarelo  :yb663: 

70 XM-L a 2A
35 Blue a 0.7A
35 Royal Blue a 0.7A

O dissipador compraste onde? bisalarmes?

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite 




> Será que podes explicar melhor, o que é e para que servem os componentes que tens por cima da calha?


Lado esquerdo da ventoinha, 2 relés, 1 por cada cor de leds...
São actuados via arduino de forma a deixarem passar os 27V que alimentam os leds.
Deixam de ser actuados quando os leds têm que estar apagados, evito assim que os bucks estejam a ser alimentados sem necessidade... e mesmo para botões ON/OFF, dá jeito. Embora faça a vertente manual do acender e apagar os leds quando quiser, via Arduino sem recurso a botões externos.

Lado direito da ventoinha, 3 bucks (são os drivers reguladores da intensidade dos leds)... 2 a 1000mA para os XM-L e 1 a 700ma para os Royal Blue





(...)

Fonte 27V da Meanwell



(...)





> O bin dos XM-L é 1C? 
> Eu vou fazer uma relação de 2:1:1
> O dissipador compraste onde? bisalarmes?


Sim, é 1C.
Acho que fazes bem quanto a essa relação... é a mesma das calhas Pacific Sun.
Comprei na Bisalarmes... é o bis95.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Pedro,

Posso perguntar onde arranjaste esse magnífico ventilador e esses pinos de borracha onde o montaste?
Já agora... Funciona a 12VDC ou a 220VAC?

Obrigado

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Nuno

Vê aqui... já a tinha referenciado...

Trabalha a 12V.
Os pinos de borracha fazem parte dos acessórios do produto em questão. Reduzem o ruído, pois a vibração é amortecida.
Tenho 1 neste DIY e outra no foco dos mangues há mais de um ano... Posso garantir 0 de ruído.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia




> Posso garantir 0 de ruído.


Penso que o JoãoCAlves também pode comprovar esta afirmação.

(...)

Ontem durante a tarde tive o privilégio de ter a companhia do JoãoCAlves.  :tutasla: 
Foi dia de descobertas!  

Vamos por partes...
É do conhecimento público que  JoãoCAlves tem andado à volta de uns drivers e é sobre esse assunto que vou escrever...

A 1ª coisa que fizemos foi desligar um Buck de 1A e ligar o driver de 950mA DIY.

Ficámos surpreendidos, pois registámos um aumento de intensidade luminosa.  :EEK!: 
Felizmente o João veio munido de um Luximetro.

Registámos as seguintes leituras e 8 leds XM-L (~32cm de altura, sem água)...

Buck 1A (1000mA) - 4000 Lux
Driver DIY 950mA  - 5200 Lux



Muitas questões se levantaram! Iremos ver mais à frente...

Prosseguimos o nosso plano de trabalhos.

Ligámos o driver DIY de 2.5A (2500mA) a 8 leds XM-L.

Registámos as seguintes leituras até à estabilização (~32cm de altura, sem água)...:
2.65A - 112000 Lux
2.55A - 108000 Lux
2.51A - 106000 Lux
2.49A - 107000 Lux

Mais um teste, agora com 16 XM-L distribuídos em 2 linhas, 1 com o buck de 1A e a outro com o driver DIY de 950mA, obtivemos 9900 Lux.



Outra comparação que fizemos, foi com o meu foco chinês, ~2 anos de vida com notória decadência luminosa, que tem 119W, distribuídos por 100 leds brancos (80 lumens) e 19 azuis, todos de 1W.

A cerca de 24cm, registámos com estes *119* leds:
*10600 Lux*  :yb665: 

A cerca de 22cm, driver DIY 2.5A, com *8* XM-L:
*15800 Lux*  :SbSourire2: 



Estes leds são uma bomba! Pena que sejam muito amarelos, comparando com os meus leds brancos chineses (Bridgelux) de 14000K.

Ainda arranjámos tempo para fazer mais uns testes.
Verificámos quanto é que os bucks estavam a debitar...

Buck de 1000mA - 0.66A
Buck de 700mA  - 0.33A
 :Icon Cry: 

Razões?
Eu colei os bucks com 'Artic Silver'... será que é isto que estará a influenciar o funcionamento dos mesmos!?

Deveria descolar um buck e experimenta-lo em vazio, mas estão colados...  :Smile: 

O João trouxe também a sua pistola laser de temperatura.
Às tantas já os leds bombavam a 2.5A e a ventoinha desligada... por esquecimento... e o dissipador a 36º... ligámos a ventoinha e o dissipador estabilizou nos 33º... :Palmas: 

Tirem as vossas ilações.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas.

Obrigado por me teres recebido em tua casa Pedro.  :SbOk: 

É sempre um previlégio ter a possibilidade de conhecer os pessoas com quem por vezes falamos sem nunca ver. Foi pena realmente não ter ido ao almoço da Bubbles, sempre tinha conhecido mais pessoal do nosso vicio.

Tb foi um previlégio poder conhecer mais um sistema.

Tenho pena de não poder implementar um sistema de reposição e trocas automaticas como o teu. Está 5 *!  :tutasla: 

Qt à ventinha, realmente ruido 0!! E funciona como é suposto, assim que se ligou a temperatura desceu rapidamente.

Olha uma nota, tens aí um "0" a mais nas medidas em LUX!  :Wink: 

Qt ás diferenças de performance entre os bucks e o diy, fiquei a pensar nisso.

Acho demasiada a diferênça tendo em conta que se está a falar dum produto final. Eu diria que qt muito eles enganaram-se e enviaram-te um driver de 700mA qd pedis-te 1A e 350mA qt pedis-te 700mA. Os valores medidos andam mt perto destes valores.

Isto a ser problema mesmo dos bucks, só se pode comprovar mesmo se alguem com os mesmos bucks fizer as mesmas medidas de corrente ao buck.

Mas mesmo assim, acho que é relevante retirares um dos bucks do dissipador e fazer os testes com ele isolado do resto. Medimos 3V entre o dissipador e a massa, o que pode indicar aí algum encosto para o dissipador.

Se forem os bucks a fazer isto, quer dizer que têm contacto electrico entre si, e isto poderá ser uma razão para o que medimos.  :SbOk: 

Faz esses testes qd puderes e comunica!  :Wink:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Excelente posting!!!  :Palmas:   :bompost: 

Xor António Vitor (aka Buckman)

Faça lá o favor de meter o seu amperimetrozinho a bulir e diga quanto é a intensidade real a sair dos bucks!  :SbOk: 

Acrescento que o António teve problemas graves com a Artic Silver motivo pelo qual usa Artic Alumina.

O dissipador com corrente é de facto bastante suspeito e consistente com o que aconteceu ao António.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Excelente info!  :Pracima: 

Continuo preocupado por dizeres que os leds são muito amarelos porque quando os testei, também com o João, pareceu-nos até bastante brancos...

João, notás-te diferença dos XM-L do Pedro para os meus?  :yb665: 

Quanto às diferenças, aposto claramente na pasta dissipadora. A silver não é condutora? :Admirado:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Qt à temperatura de cor, acho que o Pedro está a ser enganado pelo vidro que tem à frente dos led's.

Pelo menos foi o que me pareceu. O vidro tem alguma espessura, e tem uma leve cor esverdeada.

 :SbOk:

----------


## António Vitor

> Excelente posting!!!  
> 
> Xor António Vitor (aka Buckman)
> 
> Faça lá o favor de meter o seu amperimetrozinho a bulir e diga quanto é a intensidade real a sair dos bucks! 
> 
> Acrescento que o António teve problemas graves com a Artic Silver motivo pelo qual usa Artic Alumina.
> 
> O dissipador com corrente é de facto bastante suspeito e consistente com o que aconteceu ao António.


buckman?
lol

eu já tinha medido eram 520 mA com os de 700 mA da ledtech se não me falha a memoria.
e 720-760 com os bucks de 1000 mA.

procurem no meu tópico, não vou desoldar a minha calha agora para me certificar...
hehehe!


ou seja ou tenho um multimetro da treta (o que é verdade), ou os bucks fogem das especificações...

----------


## JoaoCAlves

:EEK!: 

Epa... nunca me tinha apercebido de teres falado nisso!  :EEK!:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Qt à temperatura de cor, acho que o Pedro está a ser enganado pelo vidro que tem à frente dos led's.
> 
> Pelo menos foi o que me pareceu. O vidro tem alguma espessura, e tem uma leve cor esverdeada.


 Hummm interessante... :Admirado: 

Acrílico em vez de vidro?

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Sim, acho que o acrilico deve ser melhor opção, até pq o podes fazer bem mais fino e ter menos perdas com isso sem correr o risco de o estalar ao furar.

António, tive a reler o teu post, e realmente encontrei uma menção de teres medido 500 e tal no de 700mA, epa isto é mt estranho.....

A diferênça é mt grande para ser questões de tolerancias....

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Se calhar o que faria sentido para quem usa bucks é usar os de 1000 para curcuitos de 700 e os de 1200 para os da 1000.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Não isso não.

Se vendem 1A tem que ser 1A, e acho mt estranho que não seja.

Mas não tenho nehum para fazer testes para tentar perceber o que ali se passa.

Não acredito que andem a vender a banha da cobra, só pq é pouco provavel que alguém vá verificar se eles estão a debitar realmente o que anunciam.

Acho que alguma coisa aqui está a escapar...  :SbOk:

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Os drivers que tenho testado são todos para 700mA e geralmente não falham muito, possivelmente uns +/- 0.50 mA máximo.




Uso estes geralmente baseados no MBI6651 com as seguintes características:Size: 45.80(L) × 25.50(W) × 17.80(H) ±0.2mmInput voltage: 9V to 35V92% efficiency @ input voltage 24V, 6 LEDsTypical 813mA output currentPWM frequency: 100HZ to 1KHZStep-down DC/DCConstant current outputTO252 packaging of MBI6651 helps heat dissipationUntested under conditions of more than 6 LEDsAllows users to control the dimming via an external PWMPosso emprestar um se alguém quiser fazer testes.

----------


## António Vitor

> Não isso não.
> 
> Se vendem 1A tem que ser 1A, e acho mt estranho que não seja.
> 
> Mas não tenho nehum para fazer testes para tentar perceber o que ali se passa.
> 
> Não acredito que andem a vender a banha da cobra, só pq é pouco provavel que alguém vá verificar se eles estão a debitar realmente o que anunciam.
> 
> Acho que alguma coisa aqui está a escapar...


basta o multimetro...
 :Smile: 
tenho um mesmo dos piores...
pela tensão acho que os bucks não fogem muito dos amperes que dizem ter.

lembro-me que tinha 3.2 volts nos leds...nalguns acima outra ligeiramente abaixo...
e de acordo com isto:
http://www.leds.de/out/media/XLampXP-G111.pdf
no gráfico tensão versus amperes, bate certo com os 700 mA que usava.
portanto cheira-me que é o multimetro.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite




> Sim, acho que o acrilico deve ser melhor opção, até pq o podes fazer bem mais fino e ter menos perdas com isso sem correr o risco de o estalar ao furar.


O acrílico é um erro! Penso...
Com o calor ondula para um lado... ao arrefecer, irá ondular para o outro...

Agora, o calor dos leds será suficiente para ondular? Não sei... oops!

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas Pedro.

Se deixares algum espaço, creio que isso não vai acontecer, mas claro, só testando.

Mas vejo pelas calhas PLL chinocas. O acrilico tá mesmo em cima da lampada e não se deforma.

No teu caso, e seguindo a mesma linha de montagem que tens, vai estar fresco pq é aberto dos lados.

Mas claro, só testanto..  :Wink: 

Então, já fizes-te mais algum teste?

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> basta o multimetro...
> 
> tenho um mesmo dos piores...
> pela tensão acho que os bucks não fogem muito dos amperes que dizem ter.
> 
> lembro-me que tinha 3.2 volts nos leds...nalguns acima outra ligeiramente abaixo...
> e de acordo com isto:
> http://www.leds.de/out/media/XLampXP-G111.pdf
> no gráfico tensão versus amperes, bate certo com os 700 mA que usava.
> portanto cheira-me que é o multimetro.


António, isso só vendo com um multimetro mesmo. AS variações de tensão não são mt grandes para 100mA de corrente, portanto podes tar a ser enganado.

Se tiveres hipotese de medir mesmo com o multimetro em serie com o buck é o ideal, e tira-se um pouco as teimas...  :SbOk5:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Boa noite
> 
> 
> 
> O acrílico é um erro! Penso...
> Com o calor ondula para um lado... ao arrefecer, irá ondular para o outro...
> 
> Agora, o calor dos leds será suficiente para ondular? Não sei... oops!
> 
> ...


Falei no acrílico como alternativa ao vidro. Eu penso até não usar nada...  :Admirado: 

E porque acho estranho o que tu dizes e mostras pelas fotos, relativamente ao amarelado dos XM-L. É que pelo testes que fizemos eu e o João, aquilo pareceu-me até mais azul do que eu pensava...

Poderá haver diferenças significativas de fabricante para fabricante? Ou melhor vendedor para vendedor, já que o fabricante à partida é sempre a cree? :yb665:

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Atenção a uma coisa importante, os leds whites quase todos ao olhar não parecem amarelos.
O amarelo só vem depois da luz deles ser reflectida nas coisas que queremos iluminar, ai sim percebemos facilmente que os XM-L mesmo para o BIN mais alto é super amarelo sozinho e precisa de muita compensação de azuis caso queiram ter o tom habitual para cima dos 14000K no aquário.

Uma maneira fácil de testar é colocar o led ligado a uns 40cm a 50cm de altura e ter uma vulgar folha A4 branca de papel por baixo, vão reparar que a mesma fica amarela.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Bom, nós o que vimos, foi a luz reflectida no tecto, e parecia branca.

Mas sim, só vendo no aqua para se ter a certeza...

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Tenho uma placa de acrílico 4mm (penso) cut-to-size (cortado à medida) para o foco.
Vou fazer os furos e trocar o vidro pelo acrílico, mas ainda não é agora, preciso de tempo...

Quanto a testes, não fiz mais nenhum, mas posso afirmar com muita certeza que os bucks não vieram equivocados, pois o de 700mA veio no final do ano passado e os de 1000mA vieram já este ano, ou seja, foram 2 encomendas distintas, portanto não acredito que haja equívoco.
Era importante que o António fizesse as suas medições, mas acredito que a perda dos meus se deva à 'Artic Silver'...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Reitero a minha anterior nota de confiança ao Hugo quanto ao facto dos meus XM-L (que vieram exactamente na mesma encomenda dos dele) me parecerem em tudo equivalentes no que toca à temperatura de cor às minhas HQI de 10,000k.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Reitero a minha anterior nota de confiança ao Hugo quanto ao facto dos meus XM-L (que vieram exactamente na mesma encomenda dos dele) me parecerem em tudo equivalentes no que toca à temperatura de cor às minhas HQI de 10,000k.


 Do que eu vi também diria que anda nos 10.000K, agora esta foto assusta-me:



isto é para aí uns 7.000K no máximo dos máximos...  :yb663:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Nem 7000, se reparares o verde é mt evidente.

Pedro, aguardamos por esse acrilico então, mas acho que vais ter uma surpresa agradavel.  :Wink:

----------


## António Vitor

> Bom dia
> 
> Tenho uma placa de acrílico 4mm (penso) cut-to-size (cortado à medida) para o foco.
> Vou fazer os furos e trocar o vidro pelo acrílico, mas ainda não é agora, preciso de tempo...
> 
> Quanto a testes, não fiz mais nenhum, mas posso afirmar com muita certeza que os bucks não vieram equivocados, pois o de 700mA veio no final do ano passado e os de 1000mA vieram já este ano, ou seja, foram 2 encomendas distintas, portanto não acredito que haja equívoco.
> Era importante que o António fizesse as suas medições, mas acredito que a perda dos meus se deva à 'Artic Silver'...
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


não me faças disconectar um led...
para medir a amperagem tenho de desoldar um led...
ui...
 :Big Grin: 

usa a famosa lei...
V=RI
ou usa a tabela dos CREE, que para cada tensão tem a correspondente amperagem usada....

vou ver aqui nos meus e já posto...

o artic silver só provoca problemas se ficar sujo desde os pontos de solda até ao aluminio...
limpa as laterais disso com um cotonete com alcool tendo o cuidado de nao tocar nos leds com o cotonete...
...senão podes dizer adeus á lente do led.
E mete mas é o acrilico...

Os leds praticamente não emitem calor (infra vermelhos).

a chapa de acrilico dá-te menos perdas e é mais transparente e não tem esses problemas do "aumentar" o verde.
Eu agora se fosse fazer o meu diy usava o modelo da vortech em relação aos leds e rácios.
metia verdes "cyanicos" azuis, e vermelhos...
Agora fica assim, também dá...

----------


## António Vitor

Nos bucks de 700 mA com 6 leds XP-e (novos) tenho 19 volts dividindo por 6 leds, dá sensivelmente 3.2 volts
o que daria 350 mA num buck a 700 mA.

metade do que pensava que estava a gastar.

nos bucks de 1000 mA para xp-g tenho 17.8volts (ainda menos), dá 3 volts para cada led!
400 mA... num buck a 1000 mA...supostamente.

Nos leds mais antigos tenho uma soma da tensão bem maior...
efectivamente dá 500 mA e 700 mA, para os bucks de 700 mA e 1000 mA respectivamente.

diria que os ultimos leds que comprei existe pior qualidade.
basta um ser ligeiramente diferente dos outros, para o buck reduzir a tensão a todos.

por exemplo se um led por alguma razão puxar mais amperagem para ele, este fica com mais tensão, mas o buck detecta que começa a sair mais amperagem do que pode, e corta a tensão...ficando ainda menos para os outros, e todos em conjunto ficam com menos tensão...

Deve ser uma combinação de várias coisas...

Não vou medir mais leds, porque não tenho aqui filtro de soldador. e isto fere a vista.
por isso medi o conjunto mesmo na saida do buck...

Mas lembro-me que nos de 700 mA tinha pouco mais de 550 mA.

não é grande mal, até fiquei contente, assim tenho leds por mais tempo e mais eficiência, embora tenha de comprar mais, como foi o caso.
Também acho curioso não notar menos luz nos novos leds, portanto a diferença á vista não é significativa...

AGORA É QUE REPAREI QUE TENHO 114 leds da CREE!
 :Big Grin: 
E bate certo porque tenho mais PAR e mais distribuição que mesmo as novas calhas da vortech...
tenho o triplo dos leds!
e leds com mais de 1 ano...diria que nem daqui a 10 anos faço nova calha.

E praticamente ando mesmo no óptimo dos leds a nivel de eficiência.
Isto sem saber, sacanas da led-tech. fizeram-me comprar mais leds.
lol

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Daí poder-se-á concluir que os bucks estarão mal dimensionados?
É que o driver também consome... será que é isso? Mal dimensionado...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas.

Não, as coisas não se podem medir assim.

Para sermos precisos, tem que se meter o multimetro em serie.

O Buck regula a tensão à saida de forma a obter a corrente que ele tem definida.

António, não precisas de desoldar nada, retiras o positivo de um dos bucks da fonte de alimentação, e metes o multimetro entre o buck e a fonte.

Com uma regua de bornes ou junção fazes isso sem problemas.

 :SbOk2:

----------


## António Vitor

> Boas.
> 
> Não, as coisas não se podem medir assim.
> 
> Para sermos precisos, tem que se meter o multimetro em serie.
> 
> O Buck regula a tensão à saida de forma a obter a corrente que ele tem definida.
> 
> António, não precisas de desoldar nada, retiras o positivo de um dos bucks da fonte de alimentação, e metes o multimetro entre o buck e a fonte.
> ...


tá soldado!
 :Big Grin: 

As coisas não se podem medir assim correcto, mas é uma boa aproximação.

----------


## António Vitor

> Bom dia
> 
> Daí poder-se-á concluir que os bucks estarão mal dimensionados?
> É que o driver também consome... será que é isso? Mal dimensionado...
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Acho que não, podem ter é especificações trocadas.
If it ain't broken don't try to fix it.
 :Big Grin: 

funciona esquece...

----------


## António Vitor

> Acho que não, podem ter é especificações trocadas.
> If it ain't broken don't try to fix it.
> 
> 
> funciona esquece...


tenho quase tudo a 700 mA, só alguns leds a 1000mA, e sinceramente sem fazer contas, e com o consumo acho que são mesmo 700 mA.

só pode ser...
por exemplo um xp-g a 1000mA tem 3 W, eu tenho quase tudo a 700 mA...com 116 tenho 270W. é fazer as contas mas não falha por muito.

O João tem razão não posso estar a fazer as contas desta maneira, e o multimetro também pode estar a falhar.

mas claro não vou desoldar um dos fios até porque já tinha visto isto!
é procurar no meu topico, como é grande e eu não tenho pachorra..ainda não o fiz.
lol

os bucks não produzem calor praticamente nenhum, e portanto não consomem praticamente nenhuma corrente...

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Hummm

Ok, vamos por partes.

tens qts led's de cada, e qts e quais estão a 700mA e a 1000mA?

----------


## António Vitor

> Hummm
> 
> Ok, vamos por partes.
> 
> tens qts led's de cada, e qts e quais estão a 700mA e a 1000mA?


tenho 42 xp-g a 700 mA
tenho 54 leds XP-e e XR-e a 700 mA

e mais 18 xp-g a 1000 mA.

ao todo 114 leds.

fazendo as contas...
 :Big Grin: 
2.24W os xp-g a 700 mA=94w
2.44W os xr-e a 700 mA=131W
3.3W os xp-g a 1000mA=59W
isto tudo somado dá!
94+131+59=284...
olha não falha muito não...
 :Smile: 

o problema será do multimetro a meu ver.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> tenho 54 leds XP-e e XR-e a 700 mA


Mas pera, tás a misturar led's aqui, qts XP-E e qt's XR-E ?

É que os VF's são completamente diferentes!!

----------


## António Vitor

> Mas pera, tás a misturar led's aqui, qts XP-E e qt's XR-E ?
> 
> É que os VF's são completamente diferentes!!


prá ai 32 XR-E e o resto Xp-E 22 leds.
pensava que era igual...
lol

----------


## JoaoCAlves

ok, fazendo contas por parcelas para se perceber bem:

XP-G - 3.2V a 700mA ; 3.35V a 1000mA
XP-E - 3.4V a 700mA
XR-E - 3.5V a 700mA

XP-G:

3.2x0.7=2.24W
2.24x42=94W

3.35x1=3.35W
3.35x18=60.3W

XP-E:

3.4x0.7=2.38W
2.38x22=52.36

XR-E:

3.5x0.7=2.45W
2.45x32=78.4W


total 285.06

Qt medes com o medidor de consumo?

----------


## António Vitor

> ok, fazendo contas por parcelas para se perceber bem:
> 
> XP-G - 3.2V a 700mA ; 3.35V a 1000mA
> XP-E - 3.4V a 700mA
> XR-E - 3.5V a 700mA
> 
> XP-G:
> 
> 3.2x0.7=2.24W
> ...


270-275w.
quase lá...

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Ok, 10W é alguma coisa, mas não o suficiente para aquelas diferênças nos bucks... Temos que ter em conta tb as perdas nos bucks, existe pelo menos 1 V aos terminais dos bucks que dissipam sempre alguma coisa.

Aguardemos pelos testes!  :Wink:   :SbOk:

----------


## João Seguro

Boas, avisando já que não percebo nada disto e apenas estou a tentar ajudar e aprender.... Estive a ler a ficha técnica desses leds e fiquei com a impressão que se puxasses mais pelos leds, (não até ao extremo) cada vez mais aumentavas a cor deles aproximando mais do cool-white. 

Estás a usar lentes? Poderá ter alguma importância nisso?

Espero não ter dito barbaridade nenhuma :P

Abraço e mais uma vez parabéns pelo DIY, muito giro. Fico à espera de ver essa calha em cima dum aquário com alguma coisa lá dentro  eheheheh

----------


## António Vitor

> Ok, 10W é alguma coisa, mas não o suficiente para aquelas diferênças nos bucks... Temos que ter em conta tb as perdas nos bucks, existe pelo menos 1 V aos terminais dos bucks que dissipam sempre alguma coisa.
> 
> Aguardemos pelos testes!


Agora imagina que nem estou a puxar pelos leds, e estou a gastar luz nessas dissipações....
disperdicio...

tenho de falar com uma pessoa amiga e comprar/fazer outro buck de outra origem para averiguar.
o multimetro mede 24V na entrada do buck e na saida em alguns mede apenas 18.3, noutros 19.

5-6 volts a dissipar é muita luz, e um disperdicio.
e se o multimetro tivesse a funcionar mal nao tinha 24V na entrada...lógico.
é consistente com o problema destes bucks que eu por acaso detectei logo.

existe outra solução meter mais 1 led em cada série de bucks...

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

LOL! E quando todos pensavam que os bucks eram material de "estrada seca" aparecem umas valentes poças com as subsequentes derrapagens.

Cada vez gosto mais dos drivers do João. Então com uma resistência ajustável de 5 ohms (se isso existisse) eram mesmo pau para toda a obra.

----------


## António Vitor

> LOL! E quando todos pensavam que os bucks eram material de "estrada seca" aparecem umas valentes poças com as subsequentes derrapagens.
> 
> Cada vez gosto mais dos drivers do João. Então com uma resistência ajustável de 5 ohms (se isso existisse) eram mesmo pau para toda a obra.


lol...
pois....
sei que existe no reefcentral uns bucks todos jeitosos e podemos os construir...
acho que com um pot podemos mesmo escolher a amperagem...
eu depois vou investigar e meto aqui.

----------


## António Vitor

Mesmo assim continuo a achar os bucks ou algo que delimita a amperagem, como algo forçosamente que temos de usar.
os leds não são baratos...e prefiro um pequeno desperdicio de energia a ter de arriscar a queimar leds.

como não quero estar a investir mais, vou nos bucks que tiver abaixo de 21v de saida meter mais um led...
simples...

tenho aqui muitos leds de reserva.
prefiro disperdiçar energia a fabricar luz e não calor.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Então com uma resistência ajustável de 5 ohms (se isso existisse) eram mesmo pau para toda a obra.


Tem calma.... tá para breve....  :SbOk:

----------


## António Vitor

> Tem calma.... tá para breve....


depois ainda dizem que o que é alemão é bom.
epá deixem-se disso...
os tugas batem os alemães...

Se não sabiam ficam a saber...os tugas derrotaram o maior imperio no séc XIX, não foram os russos, foram os tugas com uma ajudazeca dos ingleses...
lol

Mas foi quando estavamos mesmo em baixo...agora em tempo de crise, há que dar valor ao que é nosso!

metam o link do driver do João sff...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## António Vitor

Led-tech underpowered Buck problem

parece tipico.
não é um grande problema no meu caso, mas possivelmente fez com que tivesse de gastar mais dinheiro ao colocar mais leds para ter o tal PAR que queria.

Fica o aviso...

prontos lá vou ter que meter ainda mais leds...
evito dissipação através do buck...

porque consigo mesmo meter mais um led por série e mesmo assim ficar abaixo dos 24v. se calhar com o mesmo consumo....o mais certo.

http://www.ledstyles.de/ftopic9081-5.html

700 mA é na realidade a 540 mA
e o de 1000 mA é na realidade a 770 mA...
err.r....

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Epa.... barracada... por essa não esperava....

Pessoal a queixar-se e eles a ignorar...

Bom, tá explicado...

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> depois ainda dizem que o que é alemão é bom.
> epá deixem-se disso...
> os tugas batem os alemães...
> 
> Se não sabiam ficam a saber...os tugas derrotaram o maior imperio no séc XIX, não foram os russos, foram os tugas com uma ajudazeca dos ingleses...
> lol
> 
> Mas foi quando estavamos mesmo em baixo...agora em tempo de crise, há que dar valor ao que é nosso!
> 
> metam o link do driver do João sff...


O driver ainda não está montado António, falta só mesmo isso para ir para a bancada de testes.

Houve uma 1ª versão mas está posta de lado, não era estavel por causa de variações de temperatura....

Este já não conto com esse problema, mas enquanto não testar bem, não meto nada!  :SbOk2:

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Tenho quase a certeza que os meus drivers DC-DC step down e com corrente constante não oscilam muito abaixo dos 700mA que foram desenhados, mas amanha com tempo monto um na bancada de testes com 1 ou 2 leds e faço umas medições para ver.

Fica aqui o circuito que uso, pois de tudo que pesquisei pareceu-me não só o mais eficaz mas o mais pequeno devido a poucos componentes que tem, e o chip principal sendo um package TO252 standard é muito bom a dissipar o pouco calor que precise de dissipar:
.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Bom, parece que não sou (mos) o(s) único(s) a constatar este problema...
A medida correctiva já foi encomendada no fim-de-semana.

Como o João me dizia... "Tens um Ferrari a andar como um Mini!"...
Se posso ter um Ferrari, porque não!?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> LOL! E quando todos pensavam que os bucks eram material de "estrada seca" aparecem umas valentes poças com as subsequentes derrapagens.


Olha que o Baltaar e o João sempre disseram para ter cautelas com esses bucks em particular e com a alimentação dos leds em geral...

O João até me mostrou um artigo a explicar os problemas que podem surgir quando se alimentam mais que uma fila de leds em paralelo.  :Pracima:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Mas aqui nem é  o caso Hugo, está um buck por serie. Existe ali claramente um problema de dimensionamento.

Estes bucks são construidos com o chip que o baltasar indicou se não estou em erro.

Tive a ver o datsheet e as aplication notes do chip, e é mt facil cometer erros. O planeamento não é linear.

Mas pronto, pq não viram isto? Não testaram? ou testaram e não quiseram saber pq achavam que ninguem ia verificar???

enfim...

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

...ou testaram e não quiseram saber pq achavam que ninguem ia verificar!!!

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Ok Arranjei um tempinho e aqui estão os resultados com o driver que mostrei.

Bancada simples de testes montada com um led Prollight Royal Blue que trabalha a 7V @700mA:






Usando um simples transformador do chinês que dá até 2A regulado para 12V temos o seguinte:


Saída do transformador:






Saída do buck para o led  (voltagem e depois amperagem):







A amperagem como não tenho escala mais pequena (rebentei o fusível de protecção interno do multímetro e ainda não tive tempo de abrir e por um novo ehehhe...) só se vê 0.68A, mas como indicado nas especificações do buck acredito que seja os 688mA que falam, logo bate certo e põe o led a trabalhar não no seu limite mas ligeiramente abaixo de forma a ter mais duração.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Nesse caso o desvio é aceitavel.

Se variares a tensao de entrada por exemplo para 24V, ele mantém-se estavel?

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Sim pelo que testei não tem grandes oscilações mesmo.

Claro o chip principal irá aquecer muito mais, dai eles terem uma tabela que para X leds recomendam certa voltagem de entrada de forma a ficar o mais eficaz possível sem grandes desperdícios em dissipação de calor embora ele auto regula tudo correctamente na mesma.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Certo, mas isso é a limitação mesmo desse chip pq não tem dissipador.

Além de que não permite mais que 1A.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Não existe este driver para 1A também, vou ver as especificações e desenho, mas penso ser idêntico em tudo, só muda mesmos as resistências de forma a trabalhar com 1A.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Se vires as aplication notes, tens lá as formulas todas.

Como diria o outro, "é uma questão de fazer contas!"  :Big Grin:

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Sim correcto, mas aqui fica o esquema do mesmo driver para 1A, como podem reparar só o que muda é o que assinalei pelo circulo vermelho (antes com valor de 0.68 e agora com 0.3):

----------


## António Vitor

> Bom dia
> 
> Bom, parece que não sou (mos) o(s) único(s) a constatar este problema...
> A medida correctiva já foi encomendada no fim-de-semana.
> 
> Como o João me dizia... "Tens um Ferrari a andar como um Mini!"...
> Se posso ter um Ferrari, porque não!?
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Eu não vejo as coisas assim...
tens um ferrari a andar como um mini, mas consegue fazer 4 litros aos 100...
 :Big Grin: 
No meu caso até aproximo-me do ponto óptimo dos cree que não é 700 é 350 mA.
haha
temos sempre de ver a coisa pela positiva.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Este projecto ainda não acabou...
A última vez que tinha estado com o João (penso que em inícios de Outubro) para montarmos os 3x drivers DIY, tinhamos constado que estes entravam em curto circurto...
O João mediu e constatou que havia passagem dos drivers ao dissipador.
Na altura apontámos para que eventualmente fossem os parafusos os causadores da situação.

012-0045.jpg

De modo que na altura fiquei de trocar os parafusos que vinham com as micas, por parafusos de nylon.
Outubro... Novembro... Natal... Ano Novo... e foi hoje que me deram tempo e me deu vontade de proceder a essa operação!
Entretanto comprei uma fonte 24V 15A... que vai pelo menos até aos 29V... a contrastar com aquela que adquiri inicialmente de 27V 2.8A, insuficiente para os novos drivers, mas que eram suficientes para os Bucks de 700mA e 1A iniciais.

Posso-vos dizer que fiquei com um canhão.
16 XM-L a 2.5A !!!
e 8x XR-E (Royal Blue)... a 700mA.

Os azuis nem se percebem que estão lá...

Também não me parecem tão amarelos como referi em tempos.

Que falta fazer?
Mudar o código do PLC, pois agora os 255 são leds acessos e não leds apagados.
Mudar o posicionamento dos drivers, pois ainda tenho os bucks colocados no foco.
Adquirir mais leds azuis, quais? Pois, não sei... acho que vou para os Prolight.

Depois coloco fotos.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## João Seguro

e umas fotos para vermos as diferenças? =))

já agora onde compraste os parafusos de nylon. Se não te importares podes dizer quanto foi sff

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite João

Espero tirar as fotos amanhã +- nas mesmas condições de trabalho das anteriores. Por isso é que o aquário de 30L teima em não ir para a arrecadação... :yb665: 

Quanto aos parafusos de nylon, bom, cá tens a Fabory.
Eu comprei no Ebay Uk, mas não tenho essa info neste PC, está noutro.
Podes sempre procurar 'ebay uk nylon plastic screw set'... algo assim..

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## JoaoCAlves

"Porreiro pá!"  :Big Grin: 

Os malandros dos parafusos a pregarem-nos a partida... Não percebi realmente onde era o enconsto, mas que de facto o dreno do FET estava em curto com o dissipador, estava.

Agora venham fotos, estou curioso de ver o que são 16 led's XM-L a bumbar, até agora só vi 7 na calha do Hugo!  :Big Grin: 

A ver se depois tiramos umas medidas em LUX/PAR à tua calha! 

Qt à fonte, tenta baixar a tensão dela até que nenhum dos led's mostre perda de potência. Qt mais perto estiveres da tensão dos led's, mais eficiente fica o teu projecto! 

Mas pelo que estou a ver no datasheet dos XR-E, vais precisar mesmo dos 29V na fonte. Os XR-E têm 3.5V aos terminais a 700mA. Isto vezes 8 dá 28V. Metes mais ~0.7V para o regulador e ficas quase com os 29V. Mas parece que realmente não vais poder baixar mt deixando o driver dos XM-L mais stressado. Como está no dissipador dos led's, não prevejo qq problema, mas vai monitorizando a temperatura do dissipador e a temperatura da chapinha do fet onde está o parafuso. Deverão estar iguais ou muito perto e não deverão subir muito. Podes usar uma daquelas pistolas para medir a temperatura nos ouvidos dos miudos!  :Wink: 

Senão, é uma questão de nos encontrar-mos, e levo a pistola laser.

Abraço

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Boa!!!

Ficamos à espera das fotos!

Não pareceu tão amarelo?
Oi... :yb663: 

Por acaso lembro-me de ver um tópico no RC que indicava que a temperatura de cor dos XM-L a 2,5A era maior que a 2A e abaixo disso!

Esperemos que sim... :yb663:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia 

João,
As minhas contas na altura foram 3.2V a 700mA, que multiplicados por 8 dá 25.6V.

Hugo,
Sim,pareceu-me muito mais branco!! Nada de amarelo, o amarelo desapareceu  :Smile: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Hugo,
> Sim,pareceu-me muito mais branco!! Nada de amarelo, o amarelo desapareceu


Isso são notícias muito boas!!!
E foi o que também notei quando eu eo  João os puxámos a 3A (mas sem iluminar água).



Esperemos que sim!!! :yb663:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Estive a ver os datasheets.
Para na altura fazer as contas a 3.2V é porque os meus Royal Blue, são XP-E... e não XR-E...
Foram adquiridos em Setembro/Outubro de 2010...

Aqui fiquei baralhado... ainda para mais o histórico da Led-Tech não me diz quais os itens adquiridos..
Vou tentar entrar em contacto com o fornecedor.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Afinal são 'Cree LED XR E 7090 Royal Blue Star 455nm 90° ' e comprei na Ledrise...
Assim sendo deveria fazer contas a 3.5V como o João referiu...
João, é melhor depois analisarmos isso in-loco.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Ok, a ver se combinamos e medimos tudo!  :Wink:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia 

Ontem tirei as fotos:

16 XM-l @2.5A + 8 XR-E Royal Blue @700mA




Os azuis estavam lá...



Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## JoaoCAlves

De facto, nem se notam. Mas a ver se medimos os azuis, ainda deves poder puxar mais por eles. A 27V não estão a dar o máximo.

Experimenta tb se tiveres tempo, tirar o vidro e meter o acrilico.  :Wink: 

Abraço.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde João

Já estavam a 29V nas fotos. Não notei modificações visuais de 27V para 29V...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Bom dia,

Ainda que no teste os azuis mal se notem, penso que numa situação real com corais que apresetem fosforescência vão fazer diferença.

Se deviam ser mais? Acho que sim. Para mim o rácio ideal é de 1 XM-L para 1 XP-E blue e 1 XP-E royal blue.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Por acaso lembro-me de ver um tópico no RC que indicava que a temperatura de cor dos XM-L a 2,5A era maior que a 2A e abaixo disso!
> 
> Esperemos que sim...


A CREE diz aqui que sim... página 8. Nas correntes altas há uma migração da cor para valores dos quais gostas mais.

Isto também explica que o Pedro agora note a luz menos amarela já que estava a usar uma corrente francamente baixa antes.

----------

